# JTable nach Excel exportieren



## Louis2 (14. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

habe eine JTable und will die Daten nach Excel exportieren, damit sie dort auch tabellenmäßig dargestellt werden.

Geht das und wenn ja wie?? Ist es aufwendig?


----------



## Bert Brenner (14. Jun 2005)

Suchfunktion. Wurde schon häufiger gefragt.

Und nach Excel exportieren ist nicht ganz eindeutig, über das Clipboard, Office Automation oder als Datei.


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jun 2005)

POI oder html rausschreiben(Damit kann Excel auch umgehen)


----------

